# The Swine - H1N1 Flu - Cytokine Storm



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm on the Herbal Healer Academy mailing list, and below is an excerpt from yesterday's update. I want to also mention I have talked with this woman on the phone and I've been on her mailing list for years (including her snail mail list even before I was on the internet), and she knows what she's talking about.

-------

This flu is different than other flus. You must pay attention here! 
CDC officials detected a virus with a unique combination of gene 
segments that have not been seen in people or pigs before. The bug 
contains human virus, avian virus from North America and pig viruses 
from North America, Europe and Asia.

Deaths from the Mexican influenza epidemic have the cytokine storm 
pattern of young, healthy adults. Inflammatory cytokines can be 
blocked by anti-inflammatory foods. The swine flu epidemic centered 
in Mexico City appears to be a modern replay of the Spanish influenza 
epidemic of 1918-19. Infants and elderly were spared. It was the 
young adults with robust immune systems that were the prime victims 
and the disease took them literally by storm.

CYTOCINE STORM -- IMMUNE SYSTEM OUT OF CONTROL
e Spanish flu killed by producing a virulent immune response with 
production of large amounts of the immune system hormones, the 
inflammatory cytokines IL-1, IL-6 and TNF. These are the cytokines 
associated with the symptoms of infection, fever, fluid 
retention/swelling, malaise, headache, etc. These are the 
inflammatory symptoms that normally transition into recovery, but in 
the case of swine flu, additional cytokines are produced, including 
anti-inflammatory IL-10. The problem appears to be that the sudden 
IL-10 signaling disrupts the natural transition from inflammation to 
recovery and the inflammatory signaling becomes acute and
life-threatening.

ACUTE INFLAMMATION KILLS BY FLUID IN LUNGS
The swine flu epidemics in Spain and once again in Mexico kill by 
immunological inflammation that causes fluid to accumulate in lungs, 
i.e. acute respiratory distress syndrome (ARDS) triggered by a 
cytokine storm.

This type of organ failure is similar to the consequences of 
systemic infection, septicemia. These severe infections initiate an 
acute inflammatory response that may be very dangerous, but in many 
ways their similarity to swine flu symptoms may be fortuitous. 
Treatment for cytokine mediated multiple organ failure may provide 
some possible approaches to the treatment of swine flu.

<SNIP>

The point about this CYTOKINE STORM for this flu is this - If you 
get this flu it is important to stop specific immune system boosters. 
No Beta Glucans, No Echinacea, Maitake, etc. Now if you are taking 
these now, that is fine, as long as you don't take them if you do 
get this Swine H1N1 flu. Taking immune system builders will not 
make you more vulnerable to the flu, but they MUST be stopped 
if you get it. Immune system builders are normally very good for the 
body but in this case it is important for you to understand the 
Cytokine Storm. You must get this! Re-read it if necessary.

ANTI-VIRALS AND IMPORTANT FLU SUPPORT
My number one pick is OLIVE LEAF extract - caps or liquid. Liquid 
does work faster and can easily be given to children in juice. 
Olive leaf does not enhance the Cytokine Storm. If you have this 
flu use this 4 times a day.

PLUS - ELDERBERRY POWER capsules or liquid. This has been shown to 
be effective against H5N1 and many other virals.. Take this also 
3 times a day. Liquid is safe for children.

You can make your own Elderberry Tincture.
Clean Quart Jar add 1/4 pound dried elderberries (Must be Sambucus *****)
Now fill to top with vodka. Put lid on tight.
Store in a dark cupboard and shake once every few days.
Label and date your jar.
Let it sit for at least 30 days before you strain it.
You can use it without straining it too and it will just continue to 
get stronger.
Preventative - Adult - 1 teaspoon in water once a day
Children scale back by weight.

<SNIP>

Other antimicrobials that do not cause Cytokine Storm are Grapefruit 
Seed Liquid and Oregano Oil.

Any of the above can be taken as a helpful preventative. 
But, just because you are taking these does not mean that you should 
not take the necessary precautions not to catch this infection. 
Hands washed all the time. Keep antimicrobial wet wipes with you 
in the car and use them when you have been in public. When 
returning from public exposure take a shower and put your clothes 
to the laundry. 

<SNIP>

If this turns into a serious killer pandemic, then you must shelter in 
place and stay home and in isolation. Be prepared to stay in your 
home for at least 3 months or more. *What I am currently hearing *
*is that this outbreak may not go killer, but the rebound from a *
*mutated strain will.*


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Great post, ladycat! Thank you!


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

I bought some Elderberry Syrup. I checked the label and it has Elderberries (of course), Acerola, sugar cane, water and lemon juice. So, this should be OK to take? 

But it should be taken with something else like olive leaf? Also, in your opinion should this be taken before hand or wait until you get ill?


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

the elderberry syrup I saw in the drug store had RASPBERRY in it. NO elderberry.

***?

Anyway. I have my own elderberries, so it's all good...


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you ladycat. I am a great fan of Echinacea Tincture, and have some on hand. Without a doubt, I would have gone straight to Echinacea if the Flu had hit me. 

Now, instead, if i need to, I will use the Elderberry Tincture that I made way back in 2005. (I feel so lucky that I have that Elderberry on hand!) 

It does take at least 30 days to make your own tincture, so probably most people will not have homemade stuff on hand. Before I made my own, I bought some Sambucol Black Elderberry Extract. It is pretty expensive, and you need to be sure that you get the "real thing", not some "knock-off". I believe the original Sambucol was developed in Israel after some research by a female Virologist Doctor named Mumcuoglu. 

Again, thanks for making this posting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's the thing that killed most of the people in the 1918 flu epidemic too.The healthy ones with a good immune system tend to be the first to go with the cytokine storm.


----------



## Dance2008 (Mar 10, 2020)

Do more research on the elderberry, everything I’ve read says don’t take elderberry, it contributes to the cytokine storm


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Dance2008 said:


> Do more research on the elderberry, everything I’ve read says don’t take elderberry, it contributes to the cytokine storm


I have several immune issues so this is kind of a 'close to home' issue for me. I'm very curious as to where you are seeing this because I have not been able to find any evidence to indicate that elderberry extract may cause cytokine storms.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Ive heard this before. If it enhances the immune system, the stronger immune system is used against itself during a cytokines storm. This is why the younger, healthier adults died disproportionately during the Spanish flu pandemic. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11399518


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Ive heard this before. If it enhances the immune system, the stronger immune system is used against itself during a cytokines storm. This is why the younger, healthier adults died disproportionately during the Spanish flu pandemic.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11399518


I saw that, but a cytokine response isn't necessarily a 'storm' 
From the article above:
"We conclude from this study that, in addition to its antiviral properties, Sambucol Elderberry Extract and its formulations activate the healthy immune system by increasing inflammatory cytokine production"

Now, I could see where if you some how override the body's ability to turn off the cytokine production I'd agree. But I can't find anywhere that says it could cause a 'storm'. Or at least not any more than echinacea or any other immune building plant would. And I can't find anywhere that actually documents that elderberry has definitively caused a storm. I'm not saying it hasn't, I just can't find documentation of it happening.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Dunno...I’ve just heard it from various places.
I don’t use it anyway. Science based experts say there is no real evidence it does much and I get the flu vaccine each year. I’d use tamiflu I ever got the flu.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Dance2008 said:


> Do more research on the elderberry, everything I’ve read says don’t take elderberry, it contributes to the cytokine storm


Post your research if you really want to be helpful.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We grow elderberries. The Niagra/European strain is the one promoted as effective, not the red berry North American breed.
As with all herbs and homeopathic remedies for health and wellness, results vary from person to person.
Then again, I believe the pharmaceuticals say the same thing about their products.
Just as an aside, the black Niagra elderberry is very difficult to find in stock and purchase right now.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The reason the black niagra elderberry is hard to buy today might be because it really works;
Or it is just a hyped need to have like toilet paper and tv dinners that really doesn't do much more than profit the seller.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> We grow elderberries. The Niagra/European strain is the one promoted as effective, not the red berry North American breed.
> As with all herbs and homeopathic remedies for health and wellness, results vary from person to person.
> Then again, I believe the pharmaceuticals say the same thing about their products.
> Just as an aside, the black Niagra elderberry is very difficult to find in stock and purchase right now.


sambucas ***** grows wild out here...at least in Idaho. 

https://idfg.idaho.gov/species/taxa/62077


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

They are very prolific growers, almost invasive.


----------

